# Darwin @ WCCS



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Darwin went to the West Country Cat Show today. He had a great day, gaining a First in his Open with Best of Breed. He also got two Firsts & a Third in his side classes.

We had a nightmare getting there as he decided to have a poo en route, rolled around in it before I could get to him and I then spent 20 mins in a lay-by off the M5 trying to clean him up :yikes:

Arrived at the show venue with 10 minutes to spare, a smelly cat and no where to park! Arghhhhhhh. So I abandonded the car and ran. Made it just in time! Phew.

I almost turned back after he pooed himself, so glad I didn't and was very thankful for the help of fellow show goers who helped me get him clean with literally seconds to spare.

I have updated the website but here are a few fuzzy iPhone shots of him today.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm, perhaps he was saying somethng about your driving:lol: Glad you got there ok and had a good day.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done Darwin! Great result considering the nightmare you had getting him there. 
Is he off into the adult classes next? x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Well done Darwin! Great result considering the nightmare you had getting him there.
> Is he off into the adult classes next? x


I am putting him in the Neuter class at SCCS. Of course he will look tiny against all those big blue neuters so the poor wee lad may be out of his depth! But it's all good fun. He will certainly be sitting in a litter tray on his way there, I do not want any repetitions of yesterday!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Darwin is ssoooo handsome and deserves his awards. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

BSH said:


> I am putting him in the Neuter class at SCCS. Of course he will look tiny against all those big blue neuters so the poor wee lad may be out of his depth! But it's all good fun. He will certainly be sitting in a litter tray on his way there, I do not want any repetitions of yesterday!


He doesn't look like a poor wee lad to me, I'm sure he's going to do smashing! He just needs to keep his legs crossed on the way there! I'm looking foward to seeing him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:Well done Darwin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats on the success, despite the adversity.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Darwin - and of course to you BSH for getting him there and cleaned up in time :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Steverags said:


> Hmmmmm, perhaps he was saying somethng about your driving:lol: Glad you got there ok and had a good day.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:thumbup:Well Done Darwin:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well Done On Yesterdays results you must be over the moon,
sorry we did'nt get to meet up, but i am sure we will see you at another show soon. best wishes chris


----------

